# Does silicone lubricant spray mess up a car's paint?



## Brett92 (Nov 20, 2002)

I was trying to get some sap, or tar, (not sure what it was), off my car. I had heard of someone using silicone spray to get that sort of stuff off, so that's why I tried it. Well anyhow, sprayed a little bit of it on the car, and wiped it with a rag, and the stuff came right off, and paint looks just like normal. 
So is silicone spray bad for the paint? What about mineral spirits?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jesstzn (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: Does silicone lubricant spray mess up a car's paint? (Brett92)*

I don't think the silicone sray is going to hurt the finish but check here for tips on proper bug/tar/sap cleaning http://www.autopia-carcare.com/tarsapbugs1.html


----------



## Nin009 (Nov 1, 2001)

*Re: Does silicone lubricant spray mess up a car's paint? (Brett92)*

No, silicone won't hurt your paint. Most wax products contain some silicone as a glossing agent. 
Silicone is typically only bad for fresh paint


----------

